# Best Hawk Trowel Combo For Finishing Newb



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello all,

First post and I've been lurking around this forum for a couple months now.

Getting a lot of smaller remodel work, less than 35 sheets, and I'm looking to step up my finishing skills.

I've ordered a Columbia Compound Tube with 2.5 inch and 3.5 inch flushers that I plan on getting good at using. I plan on setting the tape with the semi-automatic set, but want to finish the other coats with hawk and trowel.

I've been using knife and pan but not really liking the results, and it seems like you can throw a lot more mud on the walls with a trowel.

Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the best trowel and hawk combo for beginners?

What sizes work best for the 2nd and 3rd coat?

Does the curved blade offer any benefits at different coats? IE Curved blade for 2nd coat but not 3rd.

What brands are best for drywall trowels? 

Any information or experience appreciated!

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ...

About the Trowels i did use Marshaltown Flat trowel, and i am using now NELA flat trowel , both are 12" and both are great! 4.5" wide.

I tried many Hawks, I would say they are all "Just Okay" i didnt find the "best" hawk till now ! 

all the best,


----------



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

Appreciate the advice. That Nela trowel looks real nice. look like a 12" trowel will work for me. Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The NELA trowel is a good trowel. The super flex is good for drywall, but not for skim coating. NELA has a curved trowel, its curved the way a plasterer would set his trowel. I just ordered one to test it out. Should be good for base coat and floating thick areas. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

It's crazy, no one here in my state uses hawks and trowel mostly kick a bucket around with 8 inch knife and a trowel. Comes in handy having the knife available to use with opposite hand too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

Didn't know they come curved the other way, appreciate it Mr. Brightstar. My girlfriend is in Europe and I'm trying to have her get me some NELA's on the cheap in Germany lol.

I currently use knife and pan and maybe I'll go back to it, 

Mudslingr and other members on here make the hawk and trowel look so sweet to use I got to give it a go...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

503 Newb said:


> Didn't know they come curved the other way, appreciate it Mr. Brightstar. My girlfriend is in Europe and I'm trying to have her get me some NELA's on the cheap in Germany lol.
> 
> I currently use knife and pan and maybe I'll go back to it,
> 
> Mudslingr and other members on here make the hawk and trowel look so sweet to use I got to give it a go...




The NELA trowels are well made, worth the money. 

You can put a lot of mud on fast with a hawk and trowel. Once you get the hang of putting the mud on and pinching the ends and floating for sanding its a breeze. If you're already proficient with pan and knife you should pick it up quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have used Tyzack trowels since I started in the trade. great trowels. A few years ago I picked up a Marshaltown, here is the review I posted. http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/...hing-trowel-with-durasoft-handle-marshalltown

As for hawks, get a magnesium hawk. They are lighter and stronger.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I've always been a Marshalltown fan. As gaz said,magnesium hawk for sure.


----------

